
National Security Agency takes surveillance fact sheets off website - shill
http://www.politico.com/blogs/under-the-radar/2013/06/nsa-takes-surveillance-fact-sheets-off-website-167073.html
======
jdp23
_On Monday, Sens. Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) and Mark Udall (D-Colo.) wrote to the
head of the spy agency alleging that one of the documents was misleading and
inaccurate. The senators claimed, without elaborating, that a fact sheet
“contains an inaccurate statement about how the section 702 authority has been
interpreted by the U.S. government.”_

 _NSA Director Gen. Keith Alexander responded to the two lawmakers Tuesday,
and while he didn 't admit inaccuracy, he said the documents could have been
clearer...._

 _Separately Tuesday, another NSA official said the removal of the fact sheets
and letter from the senators were unrelated._

Just a coincidence!!!!

